# I was thinking about starting this piece... what do you guys think?



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

John Stump's String Quartet (Motoring Accident)

Well, I hope you survive


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I had friend who was a composition major was razzed for not writing anything complicated, so he wrote this incredibly complicated-looking piece in 5/4, 3/8, with all sorts of weird markings, which really impressed his friends. Of course, when it was played as written, it turned into Way Down Upon the Swanee River in 4/4 time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Go for it! You know what they always say: you miss 100% of the shots you don't take! :tiphat:

Oh, but since it's a string quartet, apparently you need 3 other players, so...


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Nah, I think I'm going to just play all the parts myself... maybe with my mind, to myself.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

:lol:

Yes, do it! I'll do the circus clown inflating, if you'd like. 

Hilarious. Thanks for sharing, I'd never seen it before.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Ha_ha_!  I think I'm going to have to take the time to actually read all the markings. Might take a while. At the beginning: "If you can't play this, why don't you call your Mommy." Near the middle:"this is actually unplayable"


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

With much passionfruit


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I like the part that says "shock therapy may be nessicary to finish"


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

"If arm falls off, reattach and play much slower" :lol:


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

[*Pluck with dignity*] Always important to remember: my mother taught me that! (Not really.)

This the first music score that I ever have gone through! (More or less.)


----------

